# becoming a breeder names



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

I am very young and wont be becoming a breeder anytime soon. I want to do this to better the breed and because i admire their faithfulness and intelligence. I will be doing working lines mainly and i want to think of a name ahead of time and because i think its fun. Nothing German just nice and simple if it helps my name is Ashley and live in California. I was considering Ashleys Faithful Shepherds. What do u guys think?? ??


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, it has been like a week since the last one of these. About time, I guess.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Yea your right i have checked out older ones but nothing to my liking so i guess i got ro make my own lol?


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Woops question mark an typeo


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

yuriy said:


> Well, it has been like a week since the last one of these. About time, I guess.




Everyone wants to improve the breed....here is a quote from a breeder site which I really respect. 

"The ideal here is to keep the breed as the breed founder, Capt. Max Von Stephanitz created it; no extremes in conformation, a sound mind in a sound body."

German Shepherd Dogs for Family/Personal Protection, Police, Schutzhund/Competition

By the way, I like the name you have picked out. But if you don't back it up with some substance, the name is meaningless.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Alrights and thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like your user name here....as in assure....you could implement that into a kennel name. So much to learn about becoming a good breeder. Do you have a mentor?


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh i understand i think so you want it kinda like a pedigree database name or akc right? Like von or vom something? There is alot i need to know but i have been researching as im young and i wont be breeding my dog for 2 years for how young she is


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

ashhur said:


> Oh i understand i think so you want it kinda like a pedigree database name or akc right? Like von or vom something? There is alot i need to know but i have been researching as im young and i wont be breeding my dog for 2 years for how young she is



What do you plan to do with your puppy in the upcoming 2 years to prove that she is breed worthy? That should be your first step. Not breeding, but understanding the breed and what the good and bad of the breed are. So you can make educated choices. 

Start training and plan to compete. Find a breed club and a mentor. Research bloodlines, get out and meet lots of dogs, learn their lineage and what that means to the dog you see in front of you. You have lots of time.


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

Well i first want to be training her in the 2 years to show her intelligence but i want to make sure she is elbow and hip tested before she has pups i have seen no hip problem in her pedigree database also her papers are coming from the AKC soon but theres much more i need to do


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Why don't you get involved in competitive obedience or a competition sport. It is way fun. You need to live a bit and play a bit with your dog before you ever even think of breeding. Get into helping your dog reach its full potential. Then you will know how you can better the breed.

Good luck.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

yuriy said:


> well, it has been like a week since the last one of these. About time, i guess.



lmao!


----------

